# 9000s feedback



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Thinking of buying one. Does anybody have any feedback on this model, (trigger pull/accuracy/etc...)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I had one a couple of years ago. It was difficult to shoot. I didn't like the trigger at all and I'm a S&W Sigma owner. The gun (not me) shot low and left continually. Many shooting instructors and rest devices were used to determine that. The sights weren't off per a bore laser sight used to check this gun out. It simply shot off by over 4". I traded it about 3 weeks after buying it. Took a loss of $100 and never looked back. There's a reason Beretta got away from this gun quickly.


----------



## dovehunter (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. That's what I've been hearing.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*9000S Type F*

I had one and sold it. It was not a bad handgun, just didn't fit me. As to accuracy, mine was right in the 5X ring with no tendency to shoot off center of aim. I never had a malfunction with it, I just never would use it for the purpose I bought it for, an ankle gun. I tend to use the Stoeger Cougar for a BUG in a Galco SOB under a light jacket or loose short sleeved shirt. I don't work uniform, except at football games, where we all have to pull a shift as a reserve deputy eventually. I just have a lot of confidence in the 96 and push comes to shove I can put a Cougar mag in my 96 if absolutely neccessary which makes the BUG an additional resource. I guess the 9000S was just too "plastic" for me. Trigger was about what I expected it to be, not great, but I either adjusted to it after about 500 rounds or it smoothed out a bit. I think I'd look at a compact like the S&W M&P or glock if size was a major consideration.


----------



## eazyasone23 (Sep 26, 2008)

I've done about 200+ rounds on mine and I've had two FTE. The slide was tough when I first got it along with the trigger, but it has since loosen up. The gun is pretty nice quality and its easy to field strip. The gun shoots low, rough 2 inches lower than you aim at 20-25 yds. Recoil is mild. Overall its a decent gun, but I may trade it in if I get a decent amount for it.


----------

